# Whiz'n style battery cases, pretty slick



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f...ide-your-ugly-modern-wet-cell-battery.153839/


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2019)

bump


----------



## koolwhizzer (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi. Are those battery case still available.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2019)

koolwhizzer said:


> Hi. Are those battery case still available.



yes they are


----------



## koolwhizzer (Oct 21, 2019)

How do i go about purchasing one  
Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2019)

I'll send you a private message


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2020)

bumpd


----------

